# مباحث متفرقه برنامه نویسی > گزارش سازی با Crystal Report >  آموزش کامل crystal report در .C#‎.net یا vb.net

## abi_sarab

سلام!
خوبید؟
آموزش کامل crystal report در C#‎.net  یا VB.net رو دارید؟

----------


## SaeidSsa

سلام!
خوابید یا بیدار

آموزش کامل crystal report در VB.net رو دارید :گریه:  :افسرده:

----------


## juve2008

شما خوابيد
از خواب خرگوشي بيدار شو..........

----------


## sh2007

بجاي تايپيكهاي الكي كمك كنيد
https://barnamenevis.org/showthread.php?t=183997
http://vb.net-informations.com/cryst...ep_by_step.htm

----------


## zaker3055

سلام من 40 قسمت فیلم آموزش کریستال ریپورت دارم که واقا کامله .
در اولین فرصت که آپلود کردم خبر میدم. منتظر باشید

----------


## sh2007

دوست من ممنون مي شيم اگه آپلود كردي توي همين بخش يه تايپيك جداگونه برن تا دوستان همه بگيرين
ممنون

----------


## MOHAMMADONE

> سلام من 40 قسمت فیلم آموزش کریستال ریپورت دارم که واقا کامله .
> در اولین فرصت که آپلود کردم خبر میدم. منتظر باشید


 
 :عصبانی: پس کی آپلود میشه ؟!
 :لبخند گشاده!: شوخی کردم
 :بامزه: من خودم بلدم دارم یه کتاب در باره کریستال ریپورت می نویسم!!!!!!! :گیج:

----------


## zaker3055

سلام.من هر کاری کردم نتونستم آپلود کنم آخه هر کدوم 40 مگه. جمعا 1200 مگ میشه.هر کسی میخواد ایمیل بده تا براش پست کنم یا sms بزنید. zaker3055@yahoo.com  09193219940  زکریا

----------


## Apache66

چند تا pdf آموزش جامع و کامل کریستال ریپورت


http://www.persiancoder.com/index.php?newsid=129

----------


## rahmati1000

سلام
من ميخوام بدونم چطوري در vb.net2010  از كريستال ريپورت استفاده كنم البته كريستال را جدا از vb.net  نصب كردم ولي نميدونم چطوري در برنامه از آن استفاده كنم

----------


## Ebnali

من میخوام در کریستال ریپورت  تو یک صفحه a4 دو a5 تنظیم  کنم یکی بالای صفحه یکی پایین صفحه هر کداام بطور مجزا هدر دیتیل و فوتر داشته باشه کسی میتونه کمکم کنه ممنون میشم...

----------


## Emerlad_64

سلام .من يه سوال داشتم كسي ميتونه راهنمايي كنه.
من وقتي فرم كريستال ريپورتمو ميسارم وقتي اجراش ميكنم براي اينكه گزارشو نشون بده اول بايد پسورد sql رو وارد كنم .من ميخوام مستقيما بره تو گزارشم و نخواد كه هر بار پسورد رو وارد كني .ممنون ميشم راهنمايي كنيد

----------


## alibibi

فردین مرده معرفت که نمرده لینکشو Share کن دادا!

----------

